# Need some help!



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all, I need some help. I'm not sure If these two babies have milk bands. Can I get some opinions please? I'm afraid they aren't getting fed, this is my first time having baby rats so I'm just not sure. Thank you.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The second one looks like s/he might.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

The second one looks more like a glare/shine from the camera rather than a milkband. Might be wise to start hand feeding them just encase.


----------



## Velo (Dec 30, 2014)

How many babies in the litter?
They look like they need a bit of extra nutrition to me.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

there is 13


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, they look pretty skinny. Are they the same size as the others?


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

slightly smaller, I'm gonna get some soy formula first thing in the morning, should I separate them?


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Now she keeps putting 3 them outside the nest, and covering them up. Not sure if she is rejecting them, or just separating them for easier feeding. Any ideas?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

If she isn't feeding them it's most likely rejection. I suggest removing them and hand feeding them. (If she rejects them then she could possibly eat them)


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

One of the ones she put out definitely had a milk band though. So I'm not sure what to do. I'm getting the formula in the morning anyway. so anyone without a band will get some. I'll also be checking on them more frequently. Any suggestions on what to use to feed the formula? And thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

People have used droppers, syringes, and small fine paint brushes.


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

You could go to Walgreens or cvs and ask for one of those syringes that people use to administer liquid medicine they will most likely give you one for free


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I think they are doing better, nobody has been left out of the nest in over 24 hours.


----------

